# [WFRP] Through the Drakwald - OOC



## jglamere (Jun 21, 2005)

Ok, here is the deal…

I live in a severely remote area without any access to a real-life gaming group and I'm yearning for some kind of gaming action. I have decided that I want to try my hand at GMing a Play-by-Post (PbP) game.

I know you may look at the low post count and wonder, “how the hell is this guy gonna keep up with the game, he doesn’t even post on a regular basis?” Well I visit ENWorld nearly everyday to see what is going on. Just because I don’t have a high post count doesn’t mean I don’t visit often. This will just mean that I will be required to post on a more regular basis for the game - a good exercise on being more vocal.

Secondly, I am not really an experienced GM. I have GM’d a couple real-life games and that was with AD&D 2nd. I have never done the PbP thing as a GM or player so I am hoping for a little forgiveness in that regard. However, that doesn’t mean that I am not open to constructive criticism and helpful hints. Also, fortunately there numerous examples of awesome PbP games right here on ENWorld so that I have divine inspiration at the click of a button.  

Since I haven’t seen too much Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay (WFRP) being played here, I am gonna run that. I will be using the new version developed by Green Ronin and will be running it as close to the book as possible as allowed in a PbP to provide a certain level of consistency. I haven’t had any previous exposure to WFRP but after picking up the main rulebook I have found that I enjoy the mechanics and dig the overall flavor of the setting.

For more information on WFRP please visit Black Industries and Green Ronin.

I will be looking for 3 individuals looking to give the game a shot. I think that 3 players will be about right for the pace I wanna keep, while allowing for a decent amount of party interaction. Potential players need not be previously familiar with WFRP, but I would need for each player to own there own copy of the WFRP Core Rulebook so that they are familiar with the rules and have something to reference. I will also consider interest from first time PbPers as I am new this particular style of gaming as well. I think that it would be unfair of me to ask for only experienced players while I myself am inexperienced.


----------



## jglamere (Jun 21, 2005)

*Interest Submission Guidelines*

*Adventure Awaits…​*The Old World. A dark and grim place filled with peril and driven by war. From the teeming cities of the Empire to the Elf haunted forests to the lofty crags of the World’s Edge mountains where Dwarfs battle with Goblins and their vile kin, a shadow hangs over the world, cast by the dark corrupting hand of Chaos. All along its borders, the Old World’s greatest nation, the Empire, seeks to hold back this dark tide. But even within the Empire there are enemies. Twisted cultists seek to bring about the Empire’s fall, cold-hearted Beastmen stalk the forests, and loathsome Skaven ratmen spread plague and sickness from their subterranean lairs.

You are unlikely heroes in a grim world of perilous adventure. You venture into the dark corners of the Empire and deal with the threats that others cannot or will not face. You’ll probably die alone in some festering hellhole, but maybe, just maybe, you’ll survive foul Mutants, horrible diseases, insidious plots, and sanity-blasting rituals to reap Fate’s rewards.

Death and glory await!


*Character Information Requested*
Character Name, Character Race, Desired Starting Career
(Information on personality and appearance may be submitted but is not required at this time.)

Please Note: If you don’t really care what kind of character you play and want to role randomly using the WFRP Core Rulebook, please state such.

What did you do before you became an adventurer?

Why did you become an adventurer?


*Player Information Requested*
Are you an experienced Play-by-Post gamer? If so please include a link to a previous game if possible.

Are you a WFRP veteran? Or are you a newcomer whose interest was captured with the new edition of the game?


----------



## jglamere (Jun 21, 2005)

*The Game*

This game, which starts with Through the Drakwald (the introductory adventure in the WFRP Core Rulebook), will be started with the hopes of moving into the new Paths of the Damned campaign that is being published.

*Character Creation Guidelines and General Game Rules*

*Race*
Dwarf, Elf, or Human (I don't really see the Halflings of Warhammer as adventurers.)

*Characteristics*
Option 1: You can roll your own using Invisible Castle.
Option 2: You can have me roll them.
You may use Shallya's Mercy as presented in the Core Rulebook.
Also, after rolling for Fate Points, you can spend as many of those Points as you wish to make a re-roll for any Characteristic other than Fate Points.

*Racial Features*
Humans roll for Random Talents as normal. As with Characteristics you can roll using Invisible Castle or you can have me roll.

*Starting Career*
You are allowed to choose a career rather than roll.
Take the free advance as normal.

Each of you have 200xp to start the game to spend however you wish on advances.

Optional: Encumbrance will not be used. "If it sounds right and looks right, then it is right." We have bigger fish to fry without worrying about encumbrance.

Optional: Advanced Armor will be used. I think the Basic method would speed up play in a real-life game, but since speed of play is not really an issue in Play-by-Post, the Advanced method would be cool to play. Please let me know if you have any specific thoughts on this.

Advanced Actions will be used. If things start to get too complicated during combat postings, we will make the switch to Basic Actions only. I would also like to know any of your thoughts on this as well.


----------



## Renton (Jun 21, 2005)

I would love in on this.  I played the old version of WFRP, but havent tried the new edition.  Hopefully I can get a hold of the book.  But I wanted to save my slot!  Will post more info when I get home.

Cheers


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 21, 2005)

Count me in... and I have the new version... oh and if it helps there is a freaky little site located HERE that will roll up random characters for you with 2nd ed. The only problems of course is that it does NOT take into account Shelleya's Mercy OR the normal choices of Skills and Talents that a lot of the new Careers give BUT it can give you a good start


----------



## jglamere (Jun 21, 2005)

Hey Renton and Karl,

I look forward to hearing what kind of characters you guys would like to play.

And thanks for showing interest even to a first time PbP GM.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 21, 2005)

Hey I LOVE Warhammer ...I have 1st but did not play it much... I have run some VERY fun Warhammer using Grim Tales right now and I hope to get that started back up again also. I am sure it will be cool 

I will come up with a character by tomorrow... I have to face-to-face game to get ready for tonight


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 21, 2005)

Hi jglamere! Welcome to pbp. I hope you find it to be as much fun as I do.

I'm running that introductory adventure over at GroovyGamers.com, check it out if you want some ideas (or even to steal my transcribed descriptions for editing   ).  You can find it here.


----------



## jglamere (Jun 21, 2005)

Thanks for link Bobitron. I have been following a few PbP threads and I do think I will enjoy it very much.

Also, for prospective players, I have updated the cutoff for interested individuals to post by midnight Mountain time tommorrow (6-22-2005).

Initially, if more than 3 people show significant interest in playing, I will make a determination on players and alternates by 4pm Mountain time on 6-23-2005. I will also post character creation guidelines at that time as well.


----------



## Catulle (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi all,

I'd be keen to join in, but if three's your absolute limit, I wouldn't want to mess that up for anybody. I'm in the UK (7 hours "ahead"), so I can have something up for you proposal-wise this evening if that's okay by you.

In any case, best wishes for the game.

Regards,

Barry


----------



## jglamere (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Catulle,

I won't be making any final decisions on players until the cutoff time posted above.

Go ahead and post your submission.

While I think I will stick with 3 players for this first small part to see how things go, then depending how things move, I may up the player count to 4 or 5 for the next part depending on various factors, one of which will be how the current group feels about adding new players. So there is room for expansion, if not right now, defenitely a possibility down the road. As this is my first time in this sort of gaming format, I wanna keep my options open somewhat.


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi, looks like you have your three, but I'm definatly interested - if only as an alt or pick up.

I'll dig my book out and take a look later this evening.

Ta


----------



## Renton (Jun 22, 2005)

Still trying to get ahold of the new edition.  I have the older edition, but hopefully can borrow the new one from a friend.  If I can't get it, I'll relinqish my spot to someone who has it. 

As far as my character thoughts, I am thinking along these lines of...

Ragen Schumann, Human Militiaman who deserted when his unit was called up, and now cannot return home for shame and fear of court marshalling.


----------



## jglamere (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Wilphe,

Reference my response to Catulle. In short go ahead and submit an idea and we will go from there.


Renton, nice idea and let me know when you think you will be able to have the new edition available.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 22, 2005)

OK re-reading... how do you want to do character creation? Are you going to roll them up? If so ok here is what I got...

*Name*: Jurgen von Schweitzer 
Race: Human 
Desired Career: Hunter 
Hair Colour: Brown (short, neck) 
Eye Colour: Brown 
Age: 19 
Sex: Male 
Height: 5' 9" 
Weight: 159 lbs 
Star Sign: the Broken Cart 
Siblings: 5 (two older brothers, one older sister, two younger sisters)
Birthplace: Arable Farm in Wissenland 
Mark: Distinctive Gait 


Jurgen von Schweitzer was born on a well to do farm in the Wissenland, some 19 years ago. His father was fairly well known among the valley and was a consul to the local Burgermister. Jurgen worked the farm from a young age, but being the third son he little chance of inheritance and so his father got him an apprenticed with a local Hunter. Jurgen took very well to his new apprentice and loved the outdoors.   

Jurgen is now moving around, exploring the world. He is pretty quite, but is an easy going fairly simple fellow. He enjoys the outdoors a lot more then the city or even the occasional village. His most valued possession would be his bow…


----------



## jglamere (Jun 22, 2005)

I haven't got the chance to do up some character creation guidelines yet. Will have them up tommorrow for sure.


----------



## Catulle (Jun 22, 2005)

Here goes, then. Fairly broad strokes at the moment (I don't have my book with me), but that can be corrected in time...

*Character Name:* Tobias Kaufmann
*Character Race:* Human
*Desired Starting Career:* Soldier

Tobias is an ex-Soldier who is travelling home to discover the fates of his family and friends in the aftermath of the Storm of Chaos.

The son of a prosperous Middenland merchant, like many recruits of his age, Tobias joined the army with stars in his eyes, intent on a life of adventure, excitement and heroism on the campaign trail. The Storm of Chaos stripped Tobias' illusions from him. He found himself far from home, ignorant to the effects of war on those he cared about and eye-to-eye with enemies he was completely unprepared for. When the war abated, his unit was refused leave to return home, but was rather employed in clearing remnant bands of beastmen from the forests. When an ugly woodland skirmish claimed the lie of the last real friend he had, he deserted to take the road home.

Keeping himself clean-shaven since his unofficial mustering-out, Tobias now dresses in the well-worn fashion of a sellsword. He is of medium height and has grown his dark brown hair to shoulder length. His eyes are pale grey-brown and his features a little too sharp to be considered handsome.

Tobias' nerve has been strained to near-breaking point by the war. While he realises his skills are best employed in direct combat, he lacks the stomach for it and fears being branded a coward. His experiences have left him sick of the sight of friends dying and he throws obstacles between himself and others, reluctant to commit himself entirely. Nonetheless, he has a lingering sense of compassion which refuses to die entirely, and which may prove his salvation in time.


*Player Information Requested*
I've played a little play-by-post before on EN World, and my first PbP experience was running New York by Night here when I stepped into the shoes of a departing GM. It was on the previous board, though, and I've not found a means of calling up the threads yet. I started playing WFRP at school under the original version and haven't played the new one yet, though I've been plussed by the streamlining that seems to have gone on to judge by a quick flick through the book.

Regards,

Barry


----------



## jglamere (Jun 23, 2005)

Karl Green, Catulle, and Wilphe: you guys can go ahead and create characters using the guidelines posted above.

Renton, any word on securing a book? If you can't get a hold of one by this weekend let me know and we can work something out for getting your character all setup.

That gives us a party of four. I think that I can handle that.

I will go over characters as soon as they are posted and once they are finalized I will create a Rogue's Gallery thread for them to be uploaded too. Will also work on character introductions to the adventure once characters are finalized.

Any questions just let me know.

BTW, you guys can get a hold of me at jglamere@hotmail.com but please include an *ENWorld WFRP* in the subject line so I can filter all related correspondence to one folder.


----------



## Renton (Jun 23, 2005)

I'm hoping to get hold of a friend's copy no later than this weekend (fingers crossed).  In the meantime, I can randomly generate a char using the snotling generator Karl linked to.  Would you prefer I change my concept, as we have an abundance of fighter-types (Soldier, Militiaman, Hunter)?


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 23, 2005)

How's about this then?

*Character name:* Carlotta Uberwald (assumed)
*Character Race:* Human Female
*Current Carear:* Camp Follower


Carlotta was a respectable tradesmans daughter. In time she would have become a respectable tradesmans wife and lived to grow old, fat and contented. However she eloped with a young Breton soldier of good family but diminished fortune who was on his way north. He, as you might expect, died in combat leaving her on her own and far from home.

She's not going to make her way home in disgrace and thus far she's just avoided slipping down to becoming another man's mistress by relying on her wits, charm , excellent cooking and craft skill.

Player information:

Fairly expeirenced PBP player (here and elsewhere)
Fairly new to WFRP


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 23, 2005)

Character Rolls

I was after an alt spot as I will be moving house and perhaps losing net access for a while

However, if you can fit me in


----------



## jglamere (Jun 23, 2005)

Renton said:
			
		

> I'm hoping to get hold of a friend's copy no later than this weekend (fingers crossed).  In the meantime, I can randomly generate a char using the snotling generator Karl linked to.  Would you prefer I change my concept, as we have an abundance of fighter-types (Soldier, Militiaman, Hunter)?




How would you feel about playing an Initiate of Sigmar? I kind of want to have some magical and religious elements in the group and this would fill both.

However, you don't have too. You can stick with your original concept if you want.

Just some thoughts.


----------



## jglamere (Jun 23, 2005)

Wilphe,

Initial scan of your character looks good. I will look over her a little more thoroughly later today.

Also, since you may have interupted access, we will keep your character as a prominent background figure until you give me the thumbs up on regular access. Sound good?


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 23, 2005)

That's fine.

Keep her around as the wench who cooks, cleans, sews and patches.
Who just happens to have an agenda of her own.

It depends of course what "regular" pans out to be in this particular game.


----------



## jglamere (Jun 23, 2005)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> It depends of course what "regular" pans out to be in this particular game.




Well, hopefully we can do the once a day thing to keep things moving, but with the realities of real life we will probably average between 3 and 5 posts a week per person. Right now my schedule allows me to be at a computer quite a lot so I am constantly checking for updates.

Also, right now, Monday and Tuesday are like my Saturday and Sunday so I will be more available on those days.


----------



## Catulle (Jun 23, 2005)

Renton said:
			
		

> Would you prefer I change my concept, as we have an abundance of fighter-types (Soldier, Militiaman, Hunter)?



To be honest, after examining my concept and the results of character generation (see below), getting Tobias out of the martial career path soonish looks more and more tempting. 

Regards,

Barry


----------



## Catulle (Jun 24, 2005)

Hiya,

Firstly mea culpa; I didn't notice the link to invisible castle until after I'd gone and generated stats - please have a look and let me know if you'd like me to revisit/roll over for me (I rolled straight up and used Shallya's mercy on S).

In terms of fallout from generation, I've ditched the uniform from the list of trappings for obvious reasons. The siblings were a nice treat (I figure more than just Tobias might have enlisted...) and the star sign was just ironic. I also wondered if you might allow me to switch the firearm for a pistol? I reckon Tobias could have been befriended by a young pistolier (reduced to the infantry when disease took the horses) while serving and exchanged knowledge. It was this friend's death which finally drove him to desertion (see above), though not before he helped himself to the dead man's gun (and boots, no doubt). The high-INT, numeracy and family hints to me of a younger son desperate to earn recognition before the household accounts claimed him forevermore...

Let me know what you think, either way.

Regards,

Barry


----------



## jglamere (Jun 24, 2005)

Catulle,

Give me tonight to look over your character and will let you know if I have any questions. At first glance, everything seems to be in good order and I don't see any problems switching to pistol.


----------



## Renton (Jun 24, 2005)

Playing an Initiate  is fine by me.  I don't usually play priestly types, so it should be fun.  If you want, go ahead and roll my stats, nd I'll finish up when I het the book.


----------



## Renton (Jun 24, 2005)

Name: Ragen Schumann 	Race: Human
Current Career : Initiate

Hair Color: Dk. Brown 	Eye: Color Brown 	Age: 19 	Sex: Male
Hair Type : Long (mid back) 	Height: 5' 11" 	Weight: 160 lbs
Star Sign: The Broken Cart 	Siblings: 1
Birthplace: City in Wissenland 	Marks: Missing Finger

Here's the basics.


----------



## jglamere (Jun 24, 2005)

Renton said:
			
		

> Playing an Initiate  is fine by me.  I don't usually play priestly types, so it should be fun.  If you want, go ahead and roll my stats, nd I'll finish up when I het the book.




Sounds good Renton. I should have something up sometime tommorrow for you to look at.


----------



## jglamere (Jun 24, 2005)

Renton said:
			
		

> Playing an Initiate  is fine by me.  I don't usually play priestly types, so it should be fun.  If you want, go ahead and roll my stats, nd I'll finish up when I het the book.




Here are the random rolls for your character. You need to decide which stat to take Shallya's Mercy on and whether or not you want to spend Fate Points to re-roll anything.

As it stands:

```
WS   BS    S    T   Ag   Int   WP   Fel
32   28   27   33   29   26    29   30

 A    W   SB   TB    M   Mag   IP   FP
 1   13    2    3    4    0     0    3
```

First Random Talent: Excellent Vision
Second Random Talent: Mimic
Starting Gold Crowns: 9

Also, you the Initiate has a couple of choices when it comes to Career Skills and Talents. Let me know if you need me to list those.


----------



## jglamere (Jun 24, 2005)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> Character Rolls
> 
> I was after an alt spot as I will be moving house and perhaps losing net access for a while
> 
> However, if you can fit me in




Have a couple of questions just for clarification. For which Characteristic did you take Shallya's Mercy? How did you spend the 200 xp? Shouldn't she only have one Trade skill?

Other than that looks great.


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 24, 2005)

Shallya's Mercy was WS I believe (I can't open the file at the cafe I'm at now) 

200xp:

Fellowship +5%
Trade -Cook

Free Advance:
Fellowship +5%


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 24, 2005)

And Jurgen again, with all the info...

*Name*: Jurgen von Schweitzer 
Race: Human 
Current Career: Hunter 
Hair Colour: Brown (short, neck) 
Eye Colour: Brown 
Age: 22 
Sex: Male 
Height: 5' 9" 
Weight: 159 lbs 
Star Sign: the Broken Cart 
Siblings: 5 (two older brothers, one older sister, two younger sisters)
Birthplace: Arable Farm in Wissenland 
Mark: Distinctive Gait 

(Base/Advance Scheme/Current Profile) 
*Primary Attributes* 
WS: 39/0/ *39* 
BS 34 +5*/15 + free advance; 1 Advance/ *49* 
S: 33/0/ *33* 
T: 36 +5*/5/ *41* 
Ag: 37 +5*/10/ *42*
Int: 25/5 1 advance/ *30* 
WP: 31 (Shallya's Mercy)/5/ *31* 
Fel: 31/5/ *31* 
* -talents already added in 
*Secondary Attributes* 
A: 1/0/ *1* 
W: 11/3/ *11* 
SB: *3* 
TB: *4* 
M: 4/0/ *4* 
Mag: 0/0/ *0* 
IP: *0* 
FP: *3* 

*Skills*: 
• Common Knowledge (the Empire) 
• Concealment 
• Follow Trail 
• Gossip 
• Outdoor Survival 
• Perception 
• Search 
• Secret Signs (Ranger) 
• Silent Move 
• Speak Language (Reikspiel) 

*Talents*: 
• Lightning Reflexes (+5% to Agility, already added into current profile) 
• Marksman (+5% to Ballistic Score, already added into current profile) 
• Mimic 
• Rapid Reload (reload longbow as 0-action) 
• Specialist Weapon Group (Longbow) 
• Very Resilient (+5% to Toughness, already added into current profile) 

*Trappings*: 
• 12 gold crowns 
• 2 Animal Traps 
• Antitoxin Kit 
• Backpack 
• Blanket 
• Breeches 
• Dagger 
• Hand Weapon (sword) 
• Longbow with 10 Arrows 
• Purse 
• Shirt 
• Tattered cloak 
• Wooden cutlery set 
• Wooden tankard 
• Worn boots 

*Career Exits*: 
• Bounty Hunter 
• Charcoal-Burner 
• Miner 
• Scout 
• Soldier 
• Targeteer

Jurgen von Schweitzer was born on a well to do farm in the Wissenland, some 22 years ago. His father was fairly well known among the valley and was a consul to the local Burgermister. Jurgen worked the farm from a young age, but being the third son he little chance of inheritance and so his father got him an apprenticed with a local Hunter. Jurgen took very well to his new apprentice and loved the outdoors.   

Jurgen is now moving around, exploring the world. He is pretty quite, but is an easy going fairly simple fellow. He enjoys the outdoors a lot more then the city or even the occasional village. His most valued possession would be his bow…

One day about six months ago, Jurgen got a job with some other blokes hunting down some bandits. While he was a bit scared, it was also a rush to be hunting dark-hearted desperate men. He next worked to hunt down a wounded bear that was terrorizing a small village. Jurgen started liking the idea of risking his life for good coin. The men he meet were like him in many ways - independent and free-thinkers, not tied to one area, loyal to their mates and risking their lives for no more glory then their own.


----------



## jglamere (Jun 24, 2005)

Karl, how did you spend your 200 xp?

Also, I should have the adventure hook and character intro's up sometime this weekend or early monday. I will creating the Rogue's Gallery thread around the same time. I will make a post here as soon as they are up so that everyone knows.

Characters look guys.


----------



## Renton (Jun 25, 2005)

Good news is I decided to just buy the damn book, which I did on the way home.  So I should have the full write up this evening.


----------



## jglamere (Jun 25, 2005)

Renton said:
			
		

> Good news is I decided to just buy the damn book, which I did on the way home.  So I should have the full write up this evening.




Awesome, I really think the book is worth the investment. It is a cool system oozing with flavor inside a gorgeous packaging.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 25, 2005)

jglamere said:
			
		

> Karl, how did you spend your 200 xp?
> 
> Also, I should have the adventure hook and character intro's up sometime this weekend or early monday. I will creating the Rogue's Gallery thread around the same time. I will make a post here as soon as they are up so that everyone knows.
> 
> Characters look guys.




D'oh I just re-read that and saw that! OK I will get them and my plot hooks by tomorrow at the latest


----------



## Renton (Jun 25, 2005)

Ragen Schumann, Human Initiate of the Cult of Sigmar (see attatched file)

Ragen Schumann was the son of a wealthy merchant family in Altdorf.  He expected to live a life of luxury, but on the death of his father, his plans were changed.  After years of sibling rivalry for control of the estate, Ragen found that the entire estate had been left to his brother, Heinrich.  Bereft of any other useful trade, Ragen took holy orders, and began his training as an Initiate of Sigmar.

Deprived of what he saw as his rightful fortune, Ragen began to loathe those wealthy bureacrats and merchants who gorged themselves at the expense of the poor.  He wanted to devote his career to helping those in need as a faithful member of the clergy.  But again, harsh reality intruded.  As he became more familiar with the inner workings of the church, he saw that it too was infested with greed and corruption.  

And so his adventuring career began.  Torn between the desire to serve the Church and the hypocrisy  of its servants, Ragen left the cloisters and embarked on a spiritual pilgrimage.  Perhaps out on the road,  Sigmar will show him a sign of his true path....


----------



## Catulle (Jun 25, 2005)

jglamere said:
			
		

> Give me tonight to look over your character and will let you know if I have any questions. At first glance, everything seems to be in good order and I don't see any problems switching to pistol.



OK, I'll keep my eyes peeled (and try to edit the background into something concise in the meantime).

Regards,

Barry


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 26, 2005)

OK I updated Jurgen... the XP I spend to up his BS and Int. Take a look...


----------



## jglamere (Jun 27, 2005)

Ok, I think that everyone is set with their characters. I should have the first IC post up late tonight or tommorrow afternoon. I wanna try something with graphic based character sheets, so I am gonna hold off on the Rogues Gallery for the moment.

Let me know if there are any questions or anything. Also, I set up a Yahoo Messenger account with the username jglamere and try to remember to sign on when I am at home just in case anyone wants to chat it up.


----------



## jglamere (Jun 27, 2005)

*Posting Style Sheet*

Ok guys, 

Here is how posting should be done in the in-character threads. By having a style sheet, things will read better, look neater, and provide a better overall feel to the thread. 

First of all, in-character posts should be done in present third person. This will greatly improve the readability of the thread. 

Second, character name in bold, and gender along with race and current career in parenthesis should be included at the beginning of each post. 
For example:
*Ragen* (Male Human Intiate of the Cult of Sigmar) 
at the beginning of each of his posts. 

Next, spoken dialog should be bold inside of quotes. 
Example: “*I hope not,*” he sighs. “*The only ones looking for me want me dead.*”

Also, unspoken dialog/thoughts should be in italics. 
Example: _Never going to hit anything like this_, he realizes. 

Finally, any out-of-character comments should be included at the end of the post inside of parenthesis preceded by an “OOC” declaration. 
Example: (OOC: Tempo will use his Bardic Knowledge ability to see if he knows anything about the local history.) 

If you have any thoughts let me know.


----------



## jglamere (Jun 27, 2005)

The in-character thread is HERE.


----------



## Catulle (Jun 27, 2005)

jglamere said:
			
		

> If you have any thoughts let me know.



The only thing I can think of is that the present tense can be tricky to get my head around as a written medium. I certainly prefer the past tense if I'm reading over previous stuff. Of course, the flip side is that it's more difficult to jump the gun in terms of action resolution if you're using the present... Just musing, really.

Renton - I threw in an allusion to Ragen's presence with the wounded in my post which built on an impression your post gave - is that OK? If not, I can edit out.

Regards,

Barry


----------



## jglamere (Jun 27, 2005)

Hey guys just a quick update.

I really enjoyed the first in-character posts. This is going to be good.

Also, I would have had an update by now but I am having some house troubles that need some immediate attention before they get outa hand. I should have an updated post within the next 18 hours.


----------



## Renton (Jun 27, 2005)

Catulle - No problem at all.   

I take Cat's point about the tense... it does seem a little stilted to write.  No doubt I'll get used to it, though.

Looking forward to see how this turns out.


----------



## Renton (Jun 28, 2005)

Just a quick clarification - do you want us to use an online dice roller, or are we using the honoor system?


----------



## jglamere (Jun 28, 2005)

Renton said:
			
		

> Just a quick clarification - do you want us to use an online dice roller, or are we using the honoor system?




Just use the honor system, unless you prefer to use an online dice roller. I figure a small part of the fun of RPGs is to get to roll those lucky dice, so I figure we may as well use 'em.


----------



## Catulle (Jun 29, 2005)

Renton said:
			
		

> Catulle - No problem at all.
> 
> I take Cat's point about the tense... it does seem a little stilted to write.  No doubt I'll get used to it, though.



Cheers, and I think I'm getting used to the tense myself quicker than I thought I would.

So far as mechanics go, jdlamere, would you like us to post intentions along with the initiative roll in the current post, or hold fire on that for your response?

Regards,

Barry


----------



## jglamere (Jun 29, 2005)

You can go ahead and post intentions and if you want to go further and post general tactics your character would like to employ that would be great. This is my first PbP combat so I am just kind of playing it by ear.

Also, on the rolling of dice: I will roll when it will speed things up, but in a situation where I need to wait for a response from the player anyways, I will ask the player to roll. We will use this method as long as it is ok with everyone or something better comes to mind.


----------



## jglamere (Jun 30, 2005)

Renton, can you post character name, gender, race and career at the beginning of each of your posts like the others? It just make things easier to sort out for me. Sorry to be a pain in the arse.   

Also, it will actually be round 3 when Ragen and Tobias take actions on the bridge, not round 2 as it originally seemed. My bad. I updated the initial combat round post to reflect this.

I know it is way early in the game. But if anyone ever has a suggestions, comments, complaints or praise I would like to know.

Hope everyone is enjoying it so far.


----------



## Renton (Jun 30, 2005)

Sorry, my bad.  Will do from now on!


----------



## Catulle (Jun 30, 2005)

Just a note to say, so far as feedback goes, I'm having a blast so far - thanks for making this possible!  

Regards,

Barry


----------



## jglamere (Jul 1, 2005)

Hey guys,

Today got really busy and I haven't had a chance to update the IC thread and I am really beat. Anyways, I am expecting tommorrow to be busy as well so I may not have a chance to update until Saturday. If I get a chance, I will update tommorrow, otherwise look for something on Saturday. Just wanted to keep everyone in the loop.

Later


----------



## jglamere (Jul 6, 2005)

Brutal rolling guys. That was awesome.

I think that went pretty well for my first PbP combat, and I thought things went pretty quick. Any thoughts on anything that could improve things next time around.


----------



## Renton (Jul 6, 2005)

I think it ran pretty well also.  For my money, the map was useful, something you don't always get in Pbp.


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 6, 2005)

Yea the map was cool 
Otherwise... so far so good!!


----------



## Catulle (Jul 13, 2005)

Hiya,

I've posted up, though it's a little brief. I wasn't sure whether it'd be appropriate for Tobias to react to events by the main gate having volunteered to keep an eye on the bridge so in the end I opted with not doing so. If you'd rather I did for the sake of flow, just let me know and I can make some amendments.

Regards,

Barry


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 14, 2005)

I am now availible full time.

Now to attach myself to the heroes of the bridge...


----------



## jglamere (Jul 14, 2005)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> I am now availible full time.
> 
> Now to attach myself to the heroes of the bridge...




Good to have you along Wilphe.

Ok, for IC posts, you can get into the debate of staying or leaving if you want. I will be making another IC post later tonight or tommorrow. Feel free to RP amongst yourselves if you would like.

I will be leaving town for a few days (Vegas Vaction baby  ). So I may or may not have access while I am there. I will post an update for sure on Tuesday when I get back though.

Hope everyone is having fun and has a good weekend.


----------



## jglamere (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi guys,

I updated the IC post with the decision of Captain Schiller. I intended to do this before I departed last week but just ran out of time on Thursday.

Just wanted to say good roleplaying by everyone and that I am enjoying the inter-party dialog a lot.


----------



## Catulle (Jul 23, 2005)

Glad to hear we're doing something right   

I trust Vegas was to your liking?

Regards,

Barry


----------



## jglamere (Jul 26, 2005)

Wilphe, the bridge is stone. Just FYI so you can edit your post if you want.

Vegas was fun. Been there before, but it was the wifes first time since she turned 21 so it the vacation was more for her benefit.

Renton, you haven't posted in a while, everything ok or just nothing to add at the moment?

I will make an updated post in the IC thread sometime in the next 18 hours, that should give people enough time to make any updates to IC posts.


----------



## jglamere (Jul 27, 2005)

Made a quick update in the IC thread.

Even though I am enjoying the RP between Charlotta and Tobias, I think it is important to move things along so other people can get more involved. Also, wanted to say that if you want, you can do any roleplaying that occurs before the journey in the IC thread. And I will move things along with the caravan kinda slow to allow for these threads to play out.

I know my last couple of post haven't been too long or in depth, basically trying to keep the thread going to keep interest up as I know this is not a very exciting part of the story, but some good RP has defenitely come out of it on part of the PCs.

As always, let me know if you have any specific thoughts on anything.


----------



## Catulle (Aug 15, 2005)

Hey guys,

Just a heads-up to let you know I'll be off into deepest darkest Wales from Friday afternoon through to Monday 29th August. As I understand they still burn witches down there and I can't even get a mobile signal, I will needless to say, be without internet access. I'll still be keeping an eye on the boards until then, though, so hopefully won't inconvenience anybody too much.

Regards,

Barry


----------



## Catulle (Aug 31, 2005)

Dear all,

Back in front of a computer now! Will post as soon as possible.

Regards,

Barry


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 31, 2005)

Just a note as to why I am silent... home computer a big paper weight and work busy... will update tomorrow I am afraid cause today when I had free time it was working on my face-to-face Iron Kingdom game that starts tonight!! (see An Age of Wurms - and Iron Kingdom story hour)


----------



## jglamere (Sep 2, 2005)

Hey guys,

I am having trouble making updates on a regular basis and will be for the forseeable future. I am putting the game on hold for a while.

Sorry


----------



## Karl Green (Sep 2, 2005)

Bummer but I understand


----------



## Wilphe (Sep 3, 2005)

Okay

I'll still be around...


----------



## Catulle (Sep 4, 2005)

As above, so below. It's been great so far, and I'll keep an eye out for if and when things pick up again. Thanks for all the work you've put in to date!

Regards,

Barry


----------

